# City Goats in Huntsville, AL



## EnjoyTheCake (Sep 11, 2011)

My husband and I may have to decide if we want to relocate.  To that end I am trying to find out what the laws are in Huntsville, AL regarding keeping 2 pygmy goats in the city.

I currently live in Austin, TX and we are allowed to keep our 2 goats provided they are miniature variety, not an intact male, and their enclosure is at least 10 ft from our residence. 

Now that we are considering a move, I'm having a hard time finding the rulings for Huntsville.  Do we have to purchase a "farm" or can we have our backyard pets?

If anyone knows the answer or can point me to the online source I'd be very grateful.  I just can't find the information I'm looking for so I'm reaching out for help.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

I would call animal control in Huntsville.  That is what we did when we were looking at a property a couple cities over. They let us know exactly which animals we could and couldn't have in the area we were looking at.


----------



## glbedrosian (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,

In my small city, the Planning Office is the department at City Hall that provides that information. 

There are different zones in different parts of the city, with slightly different rules for each zone.

So when I call the Planning Office and give them my address, they'll look up the zoning regulations for that particular address and tell me what I can or can't do.

Also, some cities have their zoning regulations online now, so that with patience, you can look up what's allowed by zone.

Good luck,


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 14, 2011)

glbedrosian said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> In my small city, the Planning Office is the department at City Hall that provides that information.
> 
> ...


X2.  Good luck finding a place to happily raise livestock.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Always make sure that you're calling the right department so that you get the correct information.  It can be devastating to be told one thing by a well intentioned departmental person only to learn that they were incorrect.  I'm personally not shy about calling to the top and asking what department I should call to inquire about something (ie: calling the mayor's office and asking who is the correct department to ask).  I don't live in the city anymore and hopefully I'll never have to again but when I did I learned some hard lessons about calling those well intentioned departmental workers who weren't the correct department.  Animal control might be able to answer for you but do they really know everything for that city?...Each city can be different in who gets control over "final say" and you want to talk to who has "final say" in case a problem ever occurs.


----------

